# Females in the same bowl



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

So I got 2 babies from a petco a while ago and I believe they are both female so I am wondering how old they have to be to put them both in the same bowl? 

Also how should I put them in the bowl together? Like just put them both in or ???

Any suggestions help!!!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

You cannot put two female beta fish together in the same bowl, in order to keep a sorority of females (a.k.a. keeping more than one betta fish in the same tank) there has to be at least five females, no males, plenty of hiding places and the tank should be at least 10 gallons. Any less than five females isn't just not recommended, it's very very rare to have a 5 female sorority work let alone a 4 female, and 2 will be impossible. If I were you I would use this as an excuse to go get a nice 15 gallon tank, cycle it, and get a bunch of pretty girls <3


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> You cannot put two female beta fish together in the same bowl, in order to keep a sorority of females (a.k.a. keeping more than one betta fish in the same tank) there has to be at least five females, no males, plenty of hiding places and the tank should be at least 10 gallons. Any less than five females isn't just not recommended, it's very very rare to have a 5 female sorority work let alone a 4 female, and 2 will be impossible. If I were you I would use this as an excuse to go get a nice 15 gallon tank, cycle it, and get a bunch of pretty girls <3


I live in an apartment and they won't let u have big tanks that can leak a lot. I've been told that the least you should have is 3. I was planing on waiting till they are older and bigger (So I don't have to worry about size difference) and then I would get another female (Just one) and keep them in a 5.5 gallon with lots of fun plants and stuff. But I might try when they are a little older to see how they are just the 2 of them cause one is super chill but the other just wants to be alpha which would be fine with the other being alpha so I think they would be fine?? 

idk man XDD
But thank you so much for the imput!!


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

You've been given great advice which you seem ready to ignore. Okay, but you are likely handing a death sentence to one or both of your females.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is my opinion on sororities.

DON'T.

It's a very careful balance of everything being "okay" and a blood bath.

You have to have a MINIMUM of 6 females to even out the aggression or they WILL KILL EACHOTHER. I have a 20g long with three platys, three neon tetras(planning on more, I know), and a frog with three female bettas. The other two absolutely bullied the third girl to death, I don't think she's going to make it. My tank is filled with plants and many things to block lines of sight. Having six females really does even the aggression out. It's either six or more or ONE female in a tank. 

A 10 gallon is the SMALLEST you could do a sorority. The larger the better. You have to fill all open areas with plants or decor to break up lines of sight.

How big is the bowl? Is it heated? Bettas need heated water, a stable temp of anywhere from 76-82. STABLE is key here. Fluctuating temps make fish sick. "The room stays warm" is no excuse to not have a heater.

If you are unable to get a larger tank then you should either take one of the females back or have two separate tanks.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=397674&highlight=Chipita+mauled

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29402&highlight=Girl+hurt

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=428226&highlight=Girl+hurt


Trust us, this has happened enough times, we are not just making this up


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

The alpha will keep picking on the submissive one. This will cause stress, and eventually disease and death. Two simply won't work.

Every sorority has a number it works best at, and I've found that slightly overstocking a tank is better than slightly understocking it with female bettas. Sororities can work, but it is tricky to maintain a proper balance and a 5.5 gallon tank with two bettas is not anywhere what you need to pull it off. Either house them separately or return one/both of them.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

The people who have given you advice know what they're talking about. A pair of females just isn't possible.
Either divide the tank to house two, buy more tanks, or stick with one fish.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=397674&highlight=Chipita+mauled
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29402&highlight=Girl+hurt
> 
> ...


I wish we were making it up  I feel awful about my girl... I even added in more females to help "balance" it when I saw the aggression was getting bad but it's probably too late for her. I just didn't have the money to get more girls when my others suddenly died. Sororities are just not worth the stress. 

It's not even that people with failed sororities are "bad" or inexperienced keepers... it's just almost impossible to keep females in a tank from doing things like this. Even the most skilled fish keepers have problems.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

imaal said:


> You've been given great advice which you seem ready to ignore. Okay, but you are likely handing a death sentence to one or both of your females.


Right on the money!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Kithy said:


> I wish we were making it up  I feel awful about my girl... I even added in more females to help "balance" it when I saw the aggression was getting bad but it's probably too late for her. I just didn't have the money to get more girls when my others suddenly died. Sororities are just not worth the stress.
> 
> It's not even that people with failed sororities are "bad" or inexperienced keepers... it's just almost impossible to keep females in a tank from doing things like this. Even the most skilled fish keepers have problems.


See, I just remember the thing with chipita because it was my first time on the forum seeing pictures of a fish so badly hurt and still alive, i've only been genuinely angry maybe five or six times in the past two years, but that night I was very angry at her other fish XD Kithy, I'm sorry about your girl, whenever I see a fish at Petco with a bent spine problem my heart absolutely breaks, I can only imagine the kind of bond that you had with your little trooper


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> See, I just remember the thing with chipita because it was my first time on the forum seeing pictures of a fish so badly hurt and still alive, i've only been genuinely angry maybe five or six times in the past two years, but that night I was very angry at her other fish XD Kithy, I'm sorry about your girl, whenever I see a fish at Petco with a bent spine problem my heart absolutely breaks, I can only imagine the kind of bond that you had with your little trooper


I'd seen a lot of sororities go bad posts before even starting mine. So of course I thought that they must be doing something wrong and it won't happen to me. I know what I'm doing.

Yeah. No.

Mine has been failing off and on for a year or so. I had an accident with my filter claim half my girls. I was balancing really well with 12 girls then. Had a sudden die off of a few girls, bringing me to the three I had prior to adding in a few more. I really didn't want to get more girls because for a while there the platys were actually helping to even out the aggression. Balancing on a needle as sororities usually do. When I found her hiding under a log beaten up and barely able to move a few days after adding in a few more girls I knew I'd messed up again. 

Really bummed cause I picked her out special. She's a royal blue with red fins. Treating her as best I can but not expecting her to hang on much longer.

I know a lot of people feel the same way I did when I decided to try a sorority. I did a lot of planning and everything, too. Carefully picked the healthiest girls in the beginning I could. I actually did everything right, the way the decor is and how filled the tank is and how I put some girls in "time out", rearranging the decor weekly to break up territories. But you can do everything right and have everything fail. It's not skill or anything that aids a sorority in success, it's damn luck. And I'm not willing to trust lives to luck anymore


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

1. I never said I was egnoring there advice.
2. I know how betta's are and such. 
3.I have a friend that have 2 females that live in a 2.5 gallon and they are both perfectly happy so it doesn't always end in a blood bath. 

Not trying to sound rude or anything here

Also I was asking HOW to introduce them and such. not whether or not it would end in a blood bath?? Like wow calm down you guys.

And I will probable either get another or keep them in separate tanks anyways.

and no one actually answered my main question???
Which was, 'How old/big do you suggest they be till you introduce them to each other?'


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

FangStu said:


> 1. I never said I was egnoring there advice.
> 2. I know how betta's are and such.
> 3.I have a friend that have 2 females that live in a 2.5 gallon and they are both perfectly happy so it doesn't always end in a blood bath.
> 
> ...


Yes we did answer your question. The answer is never. Even if your friend has two females together there is like a 95% chance it won't work out. Why do you want to risk death to your bettas? Have you seen what has happened to females who were kept together? They often battle to the death, ending painfully for one or both. 
If you "know how bettas are and such" you would know they rarely live well with member's of their own species. If you want a friend for you betta, try another species of fish.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Everyone is right on the money here...Why would you even risk it when it ends so horribly for experienced people? There is a REASON people do not keep sororities. And they've all been mentioned here. 

I'm sorry, but you SHOULD feel bad if you are willing to risk the horrible, painful, bloody slow death of your girls for YOUR amusement. Because YOU want to do something that usually does not work. Really think about that. 

And define "perfectly happy" with your friend's bettas. I am willing to bet that they have some form of stress striping, fin nips, etc. All signs that it is not working. If not, then your friend has a highly _highly _unusual case. 

Agreed to above, don't try another girl. Try a different species of fish or snails.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree, don't put them together, just get them their own tanks/ setups, or divide a ten gallon in half.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Never mind I will just keep them in separate tanks since you guys seem to want to fight???? Like chill out you guys. No need to get so intence about it. It is simple enough to say it in a calm collected way? 

But anyways have a nice day you guys and thanks for the help?? Idk it sounded more passive aggressive then anything else. :/ 

But thanks anyways.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry if I sounded rude I just felt very attacked.

Do you think a Tire Track Eel would be ok with a betta fish or no?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The reason people get intense about it, is because there is a very real risk one or both female will die if you attempt to keep them in such close confines together. 

Bettas are highly unpredictable. What seems to work one day, can very easily end in disaster the next.

When you have multiple people on this forum telling you something is a bad idea, it generally is.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

A tire track eel probably wouldn't work out...it seems they need a rather large tank and can grow pretty huge. When looking for tankmates for bettas, you usually want fish that will stay smaller or similar in size to your betta so they're not at risk of being eaten or harrassed. I think snails are usually recommended for 5.5 gallons along with African Dwarf Frogs and sometimes ghost shrimp(bettas may or may not eat them.) You may be able to get 3-4 neon tetras, but that may be debatable to some. It would definitely involve more work with water changes.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Reccka said:


> A tire track eel probably wouldn't work out...it seems they need a rather large tank and can grow pretty huge. When looking for tankmates for bettas, you usually want fish that will stay smaller or similar in size to your betta so they're not at risk of being eaten or harrassed. I think snails are usually recommended for 5.5 gallons along with African Dwarf Frogs and sometimes ghost shrimp(bettas may or may not eat them.) You may be able to get 3-4 neon tetras, but that may be debatable to some. It would definitely involve more work with water changes.


Hmm could I do like maybe 2 neon tetras in with one of my betta's? I know I'm about to get yelled at for this but he is in about a 1.5 tank (Might be slightly less) but it came with a filter. I also might just get him a new tank and put some other fish into that bowl. Still thinking on that one. But I think he would like some companions or something to eat??? But was about fancy guppies? Or are those too small?


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

The 1.5 can be fine if the water is changed as much as it should be, it's mainly the heater people will tell you to get if you don't have one. Consistent water temperature is key to keeping their immune systems strong, which is very vital if other fish are around to possibly spread disease. For tetras, even 4 is sort of on the low end, they definitely need a school. Guppies on the other hand apparently will do fine in trios(Make sure you get all males or all females if you don't want a million babies). There are some people here who keep fancy guppies with their male bettas. In the end, it really depends on your betta's personality. So just be prepared to take them back or set up a separate tank if it doesn't work out. Tank mates are certainly a bonus to the keeper more than the betta. They really don't get lonely unless ignored by the human, really. (Unlike the schooling fish. They do tend to lash out at the betta if not kept with enough "friends". I hear this is a huge trigger of fin nipping and aggression for them. If they have enough in their own school, they probably won't gang up on your betta.)

I wouldn't keep schooling fish in a bowl though. They typically need 5 gallons minimum or waste will build up way too fast and will kill them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Neon tetras need to be kept in a minimum of six individuals as they are schooling fish. I also think they should be kept in a minimum of 10 gallons as they are active fish and require adequate room to swim and display natural behaviours. 

Really I would be hesitant to put any tank mate into a tank under 10 gallons, particularly with a betta involved. African Dwarf Frogs, shrimp, and snails are probably all I would recommend and they all have their own individual needs/care requirements.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Reccka said:


> The 1.5 can be fine if the water is changed as much as it should be, it's mainly the heater people will tell you to get if you don't have one. Consistent water temperature is key to keeping their immune systems strong, which is very vital if other fish are around to possibly spread disease. For tetras, even 4 is sort of on the low end, they definitely need a school. Guppies on the other hand apparently will do fine in trios(Make sure you get all males or all females if you don't want a million babies). There are some people here who keep fancy guppies with their male bettas. In the end, it really depends on your betta's personality. So just be prepared to take them back or set up a separate tank if it doesn't work out. Tank mates are certainly a bonus to the keeper more than the betta. They really don't get lonely unless ignored by the human, really. (Unlike the schooling fish. They do tend to lash out at the betta if not kept with enough "friends". I hear this is a huge trigger of fin nipping and aggression for them. If they have enough in their own school, they probably won't gang up on your betta.)
> 
> I wouldn't keep schooling fish in a bowl though. They typically need 5 gallons minimum or waste will build up way too fast and will kill them.


Do you think I could put maybe 4 fancy guppies and a female betta together?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Neon tetras need to be kept in a minimum of six individuals as they are schooling fish. I also think they should be kept in a minimum of 10 gallons as they are active fish and require adequate room to swim and display natural behaviours.
> 
> Really I would be hesitant to put any tank mate into a tank under 10 gallons, particularly with a betta involved. African Dwarf Frogs, shrimp, and snails are probably all I would recommend and they all have their own individual needs/care requirements.


Agreed on the ADF. My girls and boys do well with ADFs so long as there is some cover for the frog. Problem is they escape so cover any holes.

Just be sure it is an ADF and not a clawed frog. They look very similar but ACFs get huge.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Kithy said:


> Agreed on the ADF. My girls and boys do well with ADFs so long as there is some cover for the frog. Problem is they escape so cover any holes.
> 
> Just be sure it is an ADF and not a clawed frog. They look very similar but ACFs get huge.


My sister wants the ADF So I've been thinking on getting her one or 2 but since they get big I probable should wait till we move. uvu Thank you for the info btw!

Do they have gills like fish or can they breath air like bettas?


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

ADFs have to surface for air. I would get 2 as they usually like the company of their own kind.

I wouldn't do guppies in a tank that small but they can be compatible with some bettas.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

FangStu said:


> My sister wants the ADF So I've been thinking on getting her one or 2 but since they get big I probable should wait till we move. uvu Thank you for the info btw!
> 
> Do they have gills like fish or can they breath air like bettas?


Oh no, African dwarf frogs stay super small. They do breath air though. you'll see them swim up fast to the top of the tank and dart back down. African clawed frogs get large, don't get them. I had mine with a male betta in my 10 which is fairly well decorated and they co-existed perfectly. The frog was actually happier in the 10g than my 20g with the girls.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

kevinap2 said:


> ADFs have to surface for air. I would get 2 as they usually like the company of their own kind.
> 
> I wouldn't do guppies in a tank that small but they can be compatible with some bettas.


Oh cool  What size tank would you suggest for them?

And Also would they be better with a female or male betta? And would tetra's be better for it?


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Kithy said:


> Oh no, African dwarf frogs stay super small. They do breath air though. you'll see them swim up fast to the top of the tank and dart back down. African clawed frogs get large, don't get them. I had mine with a male betta in my 10 which is fairly well decorated and they co-existed perfectly. The frog was actually happier in the 10g than my 20g with the girls.


oh cool  I might get those for her and they can live with my beautiful elephant ear! Would a 2.5 or 5.5 be good for that or ?? (I don't have TOO Much room and we can't have anything bigger then a 5.5 in our apartment building.)


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

FangStu said:


> oh cool  I might get those for her and they can live with my beautiful elephant ear! Would a 2.5 or 5.5 be good for that or ?? (I don't have TOO Much room and we can't have anything bigger then a 5.5 in our apartment building.)


The bigger the better. I'm so surprised they won't let you do at least a 10g, they're not that big really. 

I don't know if a 5.5 would be okay, someone will be able to answer for sure. With bettas and any other fish the key is lots of hiding spaces and enough decor.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Kithy said:


> The bigger the better. I'm so surprised they won't let you do at least a 10g, they're not that big really.
> 
> I don't know if a 5.5 would be okay, someone will be able to answer for sure. With bettas and any other fish the key is lots of hiding spaces and enough decor.


They are worried about leaking and such, I get it though XDD 

But yes! The bigger the better! But sometimes it is too big and the fish can die of stress. happened to a few of my friends fish. She was told the bigger the better and a few of her betta's she had it died. (1 at a time) and she was being told it was stress from to much space. I've been told 2.5 is best. 

But yeah I will probable get 2 or 3 frogs and they will live with my elephant ear uvu Do you think that would work in a 5.5 gallon? With TONS of decor (Plants) for hiding uvu


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't heard of too much space being an issue... maybe if it's too open. Bettas do not like open areas in their tanks. 

I would start with one or two, two would put you at about fully stocked.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Kithy said:


> I haven't heard of too much space being an issue... maybe if it's too open. Bettas do not like open areas in their tanks.
> 
> I would start with one or two, two would put you at about fully stocked.


how about 2 frogs and my betta in a 5.5 or maybe a 2.5?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Two frogs and a betta in a 5.5g will maybe be okay. Wouldn't go any smaller.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Kithy said:


> Two frogs and a betta in a 5.5g will maybe be okay. Wouldn't go any smaller.


Cool!!  Thank you for the help! Would you suggest a ton of plants and such for them to hid in? :0


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

As many as possible so long as they can still swim. Some areas need to be open at the top (not covered by plants/decor) so that the frogs can reach the surface.

Also, you'll want a spare tank just in case the frogs and the betta do not get along and also to quarantine. You'll want to QT your frogs for at least a week, more if possible, to be sure that they have no diseases from the pet store that could transfer to your betta.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Kithy said:


> As many as possible so long as they can still swim. Some areas need to be open at the top (not covered by plants/decor) so that the frogs can reach the surface.
> 
> Also, you'll want a spare tank just in case the frogs and the betta do not get along and also to quarantine. You'll want to QT your frogs for at least a week, more if possible, to be sure that they have no diseases from the pet store that could transfer to your betta.


I will keep them in this HUGE pickle jar I've had a few bettas in before. It has a decent wide top. How do you know if your Frogs are sick? :v Or carry diseases?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not sure lol I've only had 3 and two died in QT. Make sure it's heated. ADFs are tropical as well as bettas.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

Kithy said:


> I'm not sure lol I've only had 3 and two died in QT. Make sure it's heated. ADFs are tropical as well as bettas.


I will be keeping my room at a good temp over the winter with a room heater. uvu (i can't find any heaters that are an appropriate heat? The only ones I can find are 90Degrees constant)


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

its better to have a heater in the tank, so they water temp doesnt fluctuate with the room temp. try to find adjustable 50W heater.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

I wanted to go back to the female bettas together.. a few years ago I purchased 3 females and introduced them into a well-planted 10G.. it was an immediate war zone. I did not know at that time that I needed more than 3, but to avoid a blood bath, I took two of them back to the fish store where I bought them and kept one of them in a 5G with a blue mottled Mickey Mouse platy and a Nerite snail. They lived together very happily until the female bettas death a long time after that.. so although they can be very vicious with their own kind, some of them do get along with other species. The platy was never a fin nipper..


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Agreed. Two live female bettas in the one bowl (which is not ideal) means that you will have one dead, and one severely injured. Not a good thing to do to them.
If you can have up to a 3g tank, you could put a divider in. It's is not ideal but they won't be able to kill each other that way.


----------



## FangStu (Sep 3, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> its better to have a heater in the tank, so they water temp doesnt fluctuate with the room temp. try to find adjustable 50W heater.


Do you know where I can get one? Petco doesn't seem to carry them.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

You can get a Hydor Theo heater here:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368

It's very well worth the money. I got mine recently and I love it. AND they're the same price as the junky non-adjustable heaters that Petsmart and Petco sell. I have a mini-heater I got at Petsmart and frankly, it's trash in comparison. And like I said...cost the same amount as my 150w Hydor Theo for my 30 gallon.

You set it to the temperature you want, and the heater does the rest! It was pretty highly recommended to me and I'm glad it was.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

[ignore this]


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Reccka said:


> You can get a Hydor Theo heater here:
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368
> 
> It's very well worth the money. I got mine recently and I love it. AND they're the same price as the junky non-adjustable heaters that Petsmart and Petco sell. I have a mini-heater I got at Petsmart and frankly, it's trash in comparison. And like I said...cost the same amount as my 150w Hydor Theo for my 30 gallon.
> ...


+1

Hydor is a good brand at a great price. I had first bought a non-adjustable Tetra heater, it barely kept the temp over 76'F in my 5g, even during the summer, and it was suppose to be for up to 10g. Got tired of that junk and ordered a 50w Hydor. Works great and because it's adjustable I can turn it up to compensate for the colder temps as we head into the winter. I also ended up buying 100w for my 15g (in a 10g for now) and a 7.5w for my 1g QT tank (this one isn't adjustable). 

What happened to the tetra? Currently keeping my fish-less planted 15g warm, since I just need to keep it from getting cold.

Trust me, heaters are one thing you NEVER want to cheap out on.

PS: Both heaters were less than the tetra. Saved like $5-3, and I had ordered them from amazon with other items so I got free shipping.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I cannot stress this enough: YOUR FEMALES MUST EACH HAVE THEIR OWN TANK! IF NOT, THEY WILL FIGHT AND YOU WILL END UP WITH AT LEAST ONE DEAD FISH! Please be a responsible owner and seperate them immediately. Or take one back to the store.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> I cannot stress this enough: YOUR FEMALES MUST EACH HAVE THEIR OWN TANK! IF NOT, THEY WILL FIGHT AND YOU WILL END UP WITH AT LEAST ONE DEAD FISH! Please be a responsible owner and seperate them immediately. Or take one back to the store.


Sweet, maybe next time you should read through the other comments before commenting. That way you'd notice they'd already decided not to and will be keeping them separate  

Also yelling gets you no where and only upsets people and makes them feel attacked. More gentle approaches should be used unless the person is a breath away from dropping them in anyways (and usually at that point the person may just not listen anyways).


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Tress said:


> Sweet, maybe next time you should read through the other comments before commenting. That way you'd notice they'd already decided not to and will be keeping them separate
> 
> Also yelling gets you no where and only upsets people and makes them feel attacked. More gentle approaches should be used unless the person is a breath away from dropping them in anyways (and usually at that point the person may just not listen anyways).


+1


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry guys, I was not trying to be offensive or impolite. I am really glad that she took the right course of action for her Betta fish.


----------



## D2W (Sep 11, 2013)

My very first two female bettas lived together in a 6.5 gallon tank, and they got along just fine. But they had been kept together at the pet store, so once they recognized each other, they ignored each other.
On the other hand, a couple of years ago I decided to try a similar setup. I picked out two healthy girls, and then my mom insisted on getting a third. Well, the first two seemed okay with each other, but when we added the third, it turned into a massive 3-way betta war. The fish ended up living in separate tanks; after that incident, they would no longer tolerate each other.
So sorority tanks are a total crapshoot. If the fish are of similarly laid-back temperament, they'll probably be fine. But if one of them is more aggressive, there will be torn fins everywhere.
This is why I just keep my females in separate tanks next to each other.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wish you luck with the two females


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Kithy said:


> The bigger the better. I'm so surprised they won't let you do at least a 10g, they're not that big really.
> 
> I don't know if a 5.5 would be okay, someone will be able to answer for sure. With bettas and any other fish the key is lots of hiding spaces and enough decor.


I've seen apartments flat out and refuse a fish bowl 
I don't think that's the norm but buildings are definitely worried about leaking tanks


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

(as someone who lives in an nyc apartment)

yes, they can say no fish tanks. 

I actually got my first 2.5 gallon fish tank before even asking my landlord. She was fine with it and said I can have as many tanks as I wanted as long as they were not over 10 gallons and I have tables/shelves that could support the weight. She also said she preferred me to have acrylic tanks since we was worried about glass tanks breaking.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I have had two females in a 30 gallon with no issues now for about a week, BUT I am getting a couple more within the next few days, so I'm hoping everything stays peachy! 
When I bought them it was just the pair together in a tank too, so I'm glad I came across this thread, as I knew females COULD go together I didn't know it had to be like 5 or so to even out aggression!


----------



## Cacique (Jul 12, 2014)

I got my heater at Petsmart. It's a Fluval M 50W and keeps my 10G tank at a steady 79F, but I live in Florida where it doesn't get too cold.


----------



## lumiina (Dec 15, 2014)

I think it's awesome you're taking the advice and keeping them separate! You'll have two happy bettas.

One of the apartments we looked at also said no fish tanks due to worrying about leaks, in addition to no other pets as well. I'm glad I moved into a pet friendly place! We have two cats and a betta. But come to think of it, I never actually asked my landlord when we got our betta...

So, not unusual for apartments to restrict tanks or the size of tanks.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

If you're still looking for advice on tankmates, a 5.5 with a betta and 3 fancy guppies (all male, don't go for female, they might be pregnant and you don't want that) would be totally fine, especially if you have a lot of live plants.

When I was in college, the maximum was 10 gallons per dorm room, so my roommate and I each got a 5 gallon and a betta. I already had guppies in a smaller tank, so I switched them in with my very passive, kind, sweetheart of a male betta and they all lived happily until we had to move out of the dorm at the end of the year.  My roommate took the guppies since she had guppies at home, if you're wondering where they went to. But they all did really well. No fin nipping on the guppies part, and the betta generally left them alone unless they were fighting with each other. He'd go in and break it up! It was adorable. He does that now with his tetra buddies.

But yes, a betta and 3 guppies is okay.  Just keep up on the water changes!


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

I'm just going to make a simple statement to sum things up.

DON'T put them together, DON'T put them in tanks that are too small, and get them proper heaters for God's sake!
Any questions?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

averyecho said:


> I'm just going to make a simple statement to sum things up.
> 
> DON'T put them together, DON'T put them in tanks that are too small, and get them proper heaters for God's sake!
> Any questions?


Please read previous posts. The keeper has already decided to put them in different set ups.


----------

